# General > PC & Console Gaming >  PC games

## muffin

Is there anyone else out there like me who likes the old games like Myst and Riven where you have to solve puzzles and clues during an adventure rather than the 'shootemup' games.
I have found a game called Machinarium with a quirky little robot which isn't in the same league as Myst but is still fun to play with good puzzles to solve. 
Do any of you have recommendations of your own?

----------


## Ambassador G'Kar

Yes most of them are playing Professor Leighton on the DS

----------


## muffin

The only problem is that I don't have a DS, I was hoping someone could recommend some PC games.

----------


## angusk2

Ds emultor mayb

----------


## muffin

I did a Google for DS emulator but didn't really understand how to get one, do you then buy a DS game and plug it in somehow?

----------


## Orelan

> I did a Google for DS emulator but didn't really understand how to get one, do you then buy a DS game and plug it in somehow?


To emulate DS games you need 2 things.

The first is an emulator. An emulator is a program that lets you play DS games on your computer. They're perfectly legal in every way.
You can download several different emulators here: http://www.ndsemulator.com/
Pick whichever one works for you.

Second you'd need the games to play on the emulator in the form of ROMs.
It is illegal to download and play ROMs, so I'm not going to tell you how or provide links.
Have a Google around if you're fully sure you want to.

Best of luck.

----------


## muffin

Thanks, Orlean, I will look into it.

----------


## RecQuery

You might want to search for 'Abandonware' and check out these sites:

http://www.abandonia.com/http://www.gog.com/en/frontpage/http://www.scummvm.org/
Beyond that I can recommend a ton old of PC adventure and RPG games, too many to list it depends on what you're looking for. There are a few classics such as Gabriel Knight, Space Quest, Kings Quest etc.

If you could narrow it down to a genre (Science Fiction, Fantasy, Horror whatever) that would help.

*EDIT:* Some more classics, can't believe I forgot them.

Grim Fandango
Alone in the Dark
Monkey Island (actually any of what are called the Lucas Arts adventure games)
Callahans Crosstime Saloon
Broken Sword

The Longest Journey and Syberia are supposed to be really good, but I've never played them.

----------


## muffin

Many thanks for your recommendations,, I will have a look for them on Amazon, my preference would be science fiction or horror.

----------

